# HPA Motorsports DSG / S-Tronic Performance Programming



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Unlike simple engine tuning which involves the use of one of many readily available programming interfaces to manipulate the spark and fuel of the engine map, tuning the DSG involves many more parameters and a secure understanding of how these react to various vehicle inputs. 

Reading and writing software to an ECU is one thing, but without the experience and first hand knowledge of cause and effect generated by manipulating the blind variables of the DSG software, it is a potentially dangerous situation. 

With over two dozen different DSG gearboxes in North America (and several more globally), HPA ensures an optimum result that won’t prematurely wear out clutch packs or threaten the sensitive gearbox. 

HPA’s renowned *Stage 2, Stage 2 TDI, Stage 3* and *Stage 4 DSG performance software* is available for all of the newest model VW/Audi *DQ250* DSG gearboxes, _including the *Audi A3/A3 TDI*, *Audi TT-S*, *Mk6 Golf/GTI/Jetta/GLI*, and *VW Passat/CC*_.

_DQ 200 (7-speed) and DQ500 (TT-RS, Transporter, etc.) are on schedule for release in the near future…_

Pricing is as follows:

*Stage 2 TDI* - $649.00
*Stage 2* - $899.00
*Stage 3* - $1995.00
*Stage 4* - $2495.00 

DSG Stages

DSG performance involves a synergetic relationship between shift call outs, engine load, driver demand, and mechanical execution. Within these relationships, a harmonic balance must be maintained to ensure the various integrated systems work together and do not overpower their basic limitations.

In addition, with the TDI gaining in popularity, HPA has assembled a TDI-Specific DSG upgrade suited to the power characteristics of this fuel efficient power plant. The DSG is a brilliant piece of technology, and HPA has now perfected its union with the TDI engine.

HPA's *Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program* includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display

_Detailed information on these features, and our TDI-specific benefits can be found *here*_.

*Stage 3 software* is a must for all 400+ HP applications and those drivers who demand the most out of their chassis in D, S, or M mode. In addition to the upgrades offered in the Stage 2 package, Stage 3 includes the following benefits *listed here*.

For DSG equipped cars with modified Forced Induction applications, or those boasting 450+HP, the Stage 4 offering is a necessity. It offers all of the benefits of Stage 3, but is fully customized to suit your vehicle needs. * Details here. *.

Reviews (and video) of our DSG programming can be found here.

All HPA DSG offerings are available in house at HPA, through our worldwide dealer network, and through our loaner tool program.










If you are interested in coordinating a group purchase for your region, or organizing a local event, special pricing is available upon request. Please contact HPA for details.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

too bad price point not at 600 or else i buy NOW


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Why is there such a price difference between stage 2 TDI and stage 2 gas?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

K04 applications can use Stage 2 then, and do you have more dealers now Darryl, or do you have to mail the flash kit to users still?

Thanks,
John from IL 

* loving my SHS's, btw :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GunKata said:


> K04 applications can use Stage 2 then, and do you have more dealers now Darryl, or do you have to mail the flash kit to users still?
> 
> Thanks,
> John from IL
> ...


John,

Still working on an IL dealer, so the loaner tool would be the way for you to go. E-mail me and I'll help you out. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

empivw said:


> Why is there such a price difference between stage 2 TDI and stage 2 gas?


The TDI program is a little simpler to administer. Let me guess, your A3 is not a TDI? 

Send me an IM or e-mail and I will get you a quote (include your location). :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Great time of year to book our DSG Loaner Tool, as the wait times are shorter than in the spring or summer months.  

*IM* or *e-mail* us for details. :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

empivw said:


> Why is there such a price difference between stage 2 TDI and stage 2 gas?


 this...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kharma said:


> this...


 Again, _The TDI program is a little simpler to administer_. A bit less work is involved in re-working the file.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Again, _The TDI program is a little simpler to administer_. A bit less work is involved in re-working the file.


 As I've said before (circa WF promo), $650 is a reasonable proposition... $900 _for me_ is not. Seeing TDI come in at that threshold frankly sucks


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

GunKata said:


> K04 applications can use Stage 2 then, and do you have more dealers now Darryl, or do you have to mail the flash kit to users still?
> 
> Thanks,
> John from IL
> ...


Easy to do and worth the effort! :beer:

Mike


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i would buy at 600, 900 too much for someone who only makes 1000 a month. lol


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i would buy at 600, 900 too much for someone who only makes 1000 a month. lol


I would buy at 600 too. Not at 900


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> Easy to do and worth the effort! :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

kharma said:


> As I've said before (circa WF promo), $650 is a reasonable proposition... $900 _for me_ is not. *Seeing TDI come in at that threshold frankly sucks*


Speak for yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA's Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 3.2 V6 2004 A3, is there anyway i can get this here in Greece?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

gixerson said:


> I have a 3.2 V6 2004 A3, is there anyway i can get this here in Greece?


You'd have to ship us your DSG Mechatronic...e-mail me for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup:

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Reviews (and video) of our DSG programming can be found here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mattng06 said:


> I just watched your video with a R32, that's pretty impressive you took the 1/4mile time down by .4 :thumbup:


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got some tax return money burning a hole in my pocket and am seriously considering some driveline upgrades including the Stage II software along with the 2 remaining motor mounts (already have pendulum mount). 

Probably wouldn't be able to appreciate the full effects until spring hits but it should make a huge difference at the 2 day track event I'm signed up for in May.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vrickle said:


> I've got some tax return money burning a hole in my pocket and am seriously considering some driveline upgrades including the Stage II software...it should make a huge difference at the 2 day track event I'm signed up for in May.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup: 

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Still loving the stage 2 DSG tune. I think this is a must for people with k04 power or above on the mk6 GTI.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

there are 3 mods that I value the most out of all the mods I have done
1) HPA dsg flash. shifting is so quick and smooth. it was worth every penny
2) HPA gen IV haldex with remote controller
3) tyrol sport subframe bushing kit
all the rest of my mods are just car porn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...HPA dsg flash. shifting is so quick and smooth. it was worth every penny...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DSG Loaner Tool reservations available now! :thumbup: 

*E-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Code86 said:


> Ordered...looking forward to the tune...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

cannot justify $900 for DSG programing, for $300 you can get stg2+ engine plus DSG though other reputable vendors.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> cannot justify $900 for DSG programing, for $300 you can get stg2+ engine plus DSG though other reputable vendors.


 First of all, what?! For $300 you can get a reputable Stage 2+ engine tune as well as DSG tune? Maybe for $300 *more*, but still...no need to come in here and crap on the price because you can't justify it. I'm not an HPA fanboy, I don't have their DSG tune, and it would be a hard pill to swallow to fork over that much money, but they are pretty widely regarded as the best in the business when it comes to DSG software. They've been in the game the longest and, I believe, have the most thorough DSG re-mapping that is designed to both increase performance and still try to prolong the life of the transmission. So, if you don't like the price, go get a DSG tune from Unitronic, or United Motorsports, or whoever else is making them these days :thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

TBomb said:


> First of all, what?! For $300 you can get a reputable Stage 2+ engine tune as well as DSG tune? Maybe for $300 *more*, but still...no need to come in here and crap on the price because you can't justify it. I'm not an HPA fanboy, I don't have their DSG tune, and it would be a hard pill to swallow to fork over that much money, but they are pretty widely regarded as the best in the business when it comes to DSG software. They've been in the game the longest and, I believe, have the most thorough DSG re-mapping that is designed to both increase performance and still try to prolong the life of the transmission. So, if you don't like the price, go get a DSG tune from Unitronic, or United Motorsports, or whoever else is making them these days :thumbup:


 Amen brotha 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> First of all, what?! For $300 you can get a reputable Stage 2+ engine tune as well as DSG tune? Maybe for $300 *more*, but still...no need to come in here and crap on the price because you can't justify it. I'm not an HPA fanboy, I don't have their DSG tune, and it would be a hard pill to swallow to fork over that much money, but they are pretty widely regarded as the best in the business when it comes to DSG software. They've been in the game the longest and, I believe, have the most thorough DSG re-mapping that is designed to both increase performance and still try to prolong the life of the transmission. So, if you don't like the price, go get a DSG tune from Unitronic, or United Motorsports, or whoever else is making them these days :thumbup:





asal said:


> Amen brotha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Church!


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

I got this done - on sale + TDI - and while the loaner program didn't work so smooth and the installation was more complicated than originally proposed, the modification is really nice. Shifting is quick and no auto-shift at redline and launch control for when you're feeling like a jacka$$. If you have a tuned / chipped motor, it really helps keep the increased torque from being limited by the tranny. 

Recommended. With more sweat labor than hoped for, but recommended.


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> cannot justify $900 for DSG programing...


 Could not disagree more!! Just got mine done Tuesday night and my response so far has been  and a whole lot of  when driving! 
WELL worth the money and I don't know why I waited so long to do it. More comprehensive review is coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vrickle said:


> ...Just got mine done Tuesday night and my response so far has been  and a whole lot of  when driving! WELL worth the money and I don't know why I waited so long to do it...


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wait times for *DSG Loaner Tool Program* drastically reduced by an addition of tools! :laugh:

*IM* or *e-mail* to find out how to reserve yours today...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA's *Stage 2/Stage 2 TDI DSG Program* includes following features:

Progressive Shift Response
Torque Limit Increase
Launch Control
Increased Red Line
Eliminated Automatic Shifting
In-Dash Gear Display


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Stage 2 DSG Programming - Install & Review

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> I agree, the HPA DSG Stage 2 software is definitely worth the $$$.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

free4s0me said:


> I got this done...the modification is really nice. Shifting is quick and no auto-shift at redline and launch control for when you're feeling like a jacka$$. If you have a tuned / chipped motor, it really helps keep the increased torque from being limited by the tranny.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Turn8 said:


> ...the HPA DSG Stage 2 software is definitely worth the $$$...


eace:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

two best mods of all time...dsg and genIV haldex! thank you Marcel


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...two best mods of all time...DSG and Haldex!...


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

For any customers in southern California interested in obtaining our DSG flash, one of our loaner tools is stationed at Eurocode Tuning (in Torrance 90501) for a few days next week.

They are open to booking appointments, and will perform the flash free of labor charge if you can get in there on short notice. 

IM or e-mail me for details. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kerbellh said:


> I got my HPA stage 2 DSG tune and what a superb product, the tune is worth every penny the car feels like a beast now in conjunction with the APR stage 2+...Thanks Darryl and thanks HPA for a great product.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

*Special announcement:*

Our dealer in Branford Connecticut, *Excelerate Performance*, is excited to announce a special DSG FLASHING DAY – *Saturday November 23rd*. 

*SAVE 10% of RETAIL WITH FREE LABOUR. Enjoy their wifi and big-screen enabled showroom while you wait.*

_ONLY 10-15 SLOTS AVAILABLE – BOOK TODAY!_

*Stage 2:* Regularly priced at $899.00 - _10% off plus free labor_

*TDI-specific Stage 2:* Regularly priced at $649.00 - _10% off plus free labor_

*Stage 3 and Stage 4:* High Performance Tunes (400+HP) available as well - _please call for specifics_

More details are available on the HPA website - DSG Tuning by HPA

To book your slot, please call Excelerate Performance directly:

Excelerate Performance
12 Sycamore Way Unit 1
Branford, CT 06405
P: 203-483-6100 
E: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

If you missed November 23rd, Excelerate Performance has added a second day!
*
Book your appointment for December 14th.*


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I just wanted to throw in my $ .02.... I absolutely love the DSG programming. While I was a little lukewarm on it at first, and some minor issues had to be worked out with the difference between the DSG tune and ECU tune (not HPAs fault, btw), it has been great. In fact, HPA even went through some logs and helped when I was having issues. Some people in here have complained about the price point, but one of the things you get with it is that once you have the tune, you have it. That means that if there's an issue or revision, it's paid for, which is not the same everywhere. Thanks, HPA!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

